# Prime to seal old cellulose



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have to paint my bike panels I have flatted the original paint, filled and ready for prime, bike is from late 80’s so I presume it’s cellulose, what primer won’t react with original, I was told a 2k without thinners. 
Any recommendations ?


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Rammy said:


> I have to paint my bike panels I have flatted the original paint, filled and ready for prime, bike is from late 80's so I presume it's cellulose, what primer won't react with original, I was told a 2k without thinners.
> Any recommendations ?


Have you consider something like this:

http://www.autopaintsbrighton.com/u...or-primer-1-litre-quick-drying-upol-131-p.asp

Always been a good product to stop reactions however there may be better products on the market now. I was using this 10 years ago.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Late 80s it might be be two pack.
I have never found a completely reliable product for stopping reactions, over cellulose, despite the claims.
If you have filled over paint you might find it shrinks back around the edges once painted and will show up as patches where the filler is.
.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't you sand it all off? I would do that and any remains dust on your first primer coat to avoid a reaction and don't go too heavy on the following coats


----------

